# منتديات المتداول العربي الاستراحة والمنتديات العامة استراحة اعضاء المتداول العربي  أنواع الضبان  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## alhaidary

هناك أنواع كثيرة من الضبان منتشرة في أنحاء   العالم ، ولها أشكال وألوان مختلفة   وهنا بعض تلك الأنواع   فهذا النوع يعيش في شبه الجزيرة العربيَّة

----------


## عباس بن فرناس

هذا طال عمرك شبه الباوند شيبه وماكر، تيجي تصيده تلاقي رفسه من نوع 1.9840  :Regular Smile:

----------


## faissal

سؤال هل خطرة بتعض 
وهل هي سامه ام كيف

----------


## alhaidary

> هذا طال عمرك شبه الباوند   شيبه وماكر، تيجي تصيده تلاقي رفسه من نوع 1.9840

   طبعاً الواحد لازم يحتاط أخي الكريم عباس   بارك الله فيك

----------


## alhaidary

> سؤال هل خطرة بتعض 
> وهل هي سامه ام كيف

 من ناحية خطرة فهي ليست خطرة  ويقال أنَّ عضتها قويَّة وما يفك فمه حتى تقطع رأسه لكن هي لم تعضني أبداً ولم أُجرَّب عضتها مع كثرة  صيدي لها ، وهي ليست سامَّة إطلاقاً   بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم فيصل

----------


## alhaidary

وأيضاً هذه المجموعة من نفس الفصيلة

----------


## alhaidary

وهذا ضبٌ إفريقي ومن السودان تحديداً

----------


## alhaidary

وهذا ضب أندونوسي (جاوي)

----------


## alhaidary

وهذه ضب يعيش في قارة أمريكا

----------


## alhaidary

وهذا من بلاد المغرب العربي

----------


## alhaidary

وأخيراً هذا الضب من قارة أمريكا اللاتينيَّة  وتحديداً من البرازيل

----------


## القرصان

ما شاء الله عليك حيدري موسوعة ضبية على كيفك .. شد حيلك عشان نشوفك في كتاب جينس وتحطم الرقم القياسي في صيد الضب  :Untitled:

----------


## alhaidary

> ما شاء الله عليك حيدري موسوعة ضبية على كيفك .. شد حيلك عشان نشوفك في كتاب جينس وتحطم الرقم القياسي في صيد الضب

 من 13 سنة توقَّفت عن صيدها  أو قل إنشغلت عنها  ربما أرجع لها ثاني إذا أراد الله سبحانه وتعالى وسأشرح لاحقاً طرق صيدها  وطرق طهيها إن شاء الله تعالى تسلم أخي العزيز قرصان

----------

